# Imodium and stuff



## PandoraNS (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey Everyone, Haven't been here in awhile cos I was doing well and then stress levels flew and I'm back in a downward spiral. I was curious tho, for longtime sufferers who use Imodium-does it ever lose it's affect? Cos I'm afraid that if I use it to much it won't work anymore and it's the only thing I find that helps me cope and get through bad days...


----------



## parrotgrl13 (Mar 15, 2004)

God, I hope not! I am a grad student and I tend to take that stuff almost every day for the past two years. As of right now it still works for me. Do you use advanced or regular?Reese


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I take Loperimide daily- normally just one tablet though. I have never really used the imodium brand because its way too expensive. ask your pharmacist for the generic stuff. x


----------



## shineon7 (Mar 19, 2004)

i wasj ust wondeirng if anyone thoght Immodium could cause IBS...i used to take it a lot because i would get really anxious and the minute i got nervous (worrying about having to go to the bathroom) i would just pop some immodium and go to the bathroom like every 3 days. I didn't have any of my pain back then...which is my only IBS symptom. I basicall just took the imodium because i didn't feel like going to the bathroom when i was out(not to prevent bouts of diarrhea...does anyone think this drug could cause stomach problems?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Its probably not a good idea to take imodium jsut because you could not be bothered to go to the toilet. In fact, i think that is irresponsible. It is not right to abuse the drug in that way.


----------



## shineon7 (Mar 19, 2004)

Well if i didn't take it i got so anxious that i would have to go and would then go like a million times...but if i took it i knew i wouldn't have to go so i didn't get the anxiety....so i guess a placeba would have worked too(as long as i didn't know it was fake) So i wasn't just taking it to not have to go once or something.


----------



## shineon7 (Mar 19, 2004)

obviously i have a slight problem if i'm so worried about going to the bathroom that i resort to taking a drug just to hold it in! I wouldn't say i'm irresponsible, i'd say i'm troubled


----------



## babigurl_21 (Mar 24, 2004)

I take alot of Immodium. I take 2 every day... sometimes 3 or 4 on a bad day.... all I can say is... it better not stop workin' it's all i got!!


----------



## PandoraNS (Nov 9, 2003)

I try both but I find the Advanced isn't as effective for some reason.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2004)

Immodium AD loses its effectiveness. Sorry to say. You'll notice it after about 4 years.


----------



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

It's true, Immodium will lose it's effectiveness. And if you have a stomach bug they really won't work. For me it seems that when I have terrible, terrible diarhea, that if I wait a few days (if I can) then the Immodium is more effective.


----------

